# Any ideas for Easter break in WA?



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

What are other AKFF members in WA doing for the Easter break?

I'm thinking of hitting some venues east of Albany, hopefully out to Doubtful Beach, east of Bremer Bay. Although will be happy to head west if any others have better ideas.


----------



## arfa (Jan 5, 2009)

hi ya daveyak...
if you've not heard of esperance it is great place for a holiday. With lots off islands and bays the fishing is great, the down side is that we are seven hours from perth. That may work in our favour as we have uncrowded beaches and fishing spots.We have a big catch bag down here, from black bream to your usual southern water reef fish, skippy and salmon to five kilo. I fished the break water on the weekend cuaght 20-30 skippy from 10-30cm, pink snapper 30-40cm, nanagui and flathead. AKFF member wattie is keen yak fisher from there and is usually keen to get out with more yak fishers. I've not fished with him yet but hope to in near future and seems to have good knowledge of the earea...


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Have not heard any plans for Easter from the lads,,seems like May is Exmouth month and plans are well underway .

But seeing Easter is Salmon time i will be at Pt Peron hopefully getting stuck into them, i reckon it would be awesome fun on light tackle off the yak.


----------



## ryber (Mar 13, 2008)

Well come easter time I will be hoping to be yakking about Dunsborough way trying to get into some salmon !!


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for the replies you blokes. I actually posted that question asking about Easter last year but applies equally to this year.

Arfa, I already live in a place much like you describe. I was just wondering if anyone was planning try somewhere (away from the big smoke) where perhaps some of us could meet up. I've been meaning, for a few years, to give Esperance a try & to catch up with Wattie. One day....

Shorty & Ryber, I too will be chasing salmon & most probably along this stretch of coast. I've had success near Albany in past years with some good size salmon. The trouble with Easter is everywhere on the coast is packed with people so staying home is usually easier & more relaxing. This pic from a few years ago, 74 cm salmon. There are bigger ones around, have cought 'em over 85 cm from boats.around









I went on the Abrolhos trip last Feb but have had to pass on this year's trip & having a medical procedure on my shoulder in a few weeks so if I'm still able to paddle I'll be hanging out for some salmon or other pelagic action again at Easter.

Can't wait... 8)


----------



## sepdick (Feb 13, 2009)

arfa said:


> hi ya daveyak...
> if you've not heard of esperance it is great place for a holiday. With lots off islands and bays the fishing is great, the down side is that we are seven hours from perth. That may work in our favour as we have uncrowded beaches and fishing spots.We have a big catch bag down here, from black bream to your usual southern water reef fish, skippy and salmon to five kilo. I fished the break water on the weekend cuaght 20-30 skippy from 10-30cm, pink snapper 30-40cm, nanagui and flathead. AKFF member wattie is keen yak fisher from there and is usually keen to get out with more yak fishers. I've not fished with him yet but hope to in near future and seems to have good knowledge of the earea...


 hi arfa,
sepdick here i will be in esperance on the day after easter. love to cacth up i have a hobie mirage revolution as well.
will bring the fishing gear. my mobile no is 0428932856 staying a week or so.
hope to here from ya.
sepdick (im a plumber)


----------



## HoollyDoolly (Mar 5, 2012)

I will be in exmouth for easter with a million other people


----------

